# Pyr is humping everything



## pfear (Mar 26, 2019)

So I have pyr that will be 3 in October. He has been with the goats since he was a puppy. I had a doe give birth Friday and Sunday. I had some lady visitors come by yesterday that happened to be on their "cycle". Now he is trying to "hump" the mama's the babies and the buck.

Anyone else experience this? Is it an overload of hormones, human and animal?


----------



## pfear (Mar 26, 2019)

pfear said:


> So I have pyr that will be 3 in October. He has been with the goats since he was a puppy. I had a doe give birth Friday and Sunday. I had some lady visitors come by yesterday that happened to be on their "cycle". Now he is trying to "hump" the mama's the babies and the buck.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? Is it an overload of hormones, human and animal?


Oh, and he has never done this before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is he neutered?


----------



## pfear (Mar 26, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Is he neutered?


No mam he is not.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There you go. Three seems to be the magical age when testosterone really kicks in and you see problems as a result.


----------



## pfear (Mar 26, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> There you go. Three seems to be the magical age when testosterone really kicks in and you see problems as a result.


Will it go away? I mean is there a special time that he will do this. Currently he is just laying around and behaving himself. I did not want to neuter him as I was hoping to breed him at least once.


----------



## pfear (Mar 26, 2019)

pfear said:


> Will it go away? I mean is there a special time that he will do this. Currently he is just laying around and behaving himself. I did not want to neuter him as I was hoping to breed him at least once.


Thanks for your reply!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, it will not go away.

You may have to put a shock collar on him and buzz him when he tries, until he gets it in his head it is not acceptable.


----------

